# Good embroidery thread for a brother pe 770!!!



## Kava (Aug 19, 2010)

I just bought a BROTHER PE 770, and was wondering whats good thread i should use? and where is a good place to buy thread???


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

I use MADEIRA polyneon 40 for most jobs, works great for me!

Just google!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Isacord, Madeira, Iris, Robison-Anton are all good threads and available from a number of suppliers.


----------

